# another giant pig killed



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)




----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Have you determined the sex yet,or is that one of those that can go either way? What an ugly hog.  :shrug: :shrug: If that don't keep people from eating pork, nothing will!


----------



## Beast24 (Jun 29, 2007)

Haha, Pretty funny


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> Have you determined the sex yet,or is that one of those that can go either way? What an ugly hog.  :shrug: :shrug: If that don't keep people from eating pork, nothing will!


i'm sure that one is pretty rank!


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Hermorphidite Hog??? Or just A Skanky wanna be?? Needs to be made into Fertilizer As NO self respecting Human would even want that Meat...!


----------



## sleeps723 (Sep 10, 2006)

now thats funny


----------



## Standupguy (May 27, 2007)

Thats great...i wont be having bacon in the morning!!


----------

